# An Ode to My Sponge



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Up early....so I figured I post a tribute to my favorite sponge.

I picked them up at Lowe's on a whim a couple years back....loved them....and then they stopped carrying them. 

I ran out of fresh ones, so I had to do my last urethane grout job using only microfiber rags, and was reminded of how much I love these things.



I find the rag doable, but the sponge better.

I can keep my joints really pretty because there are no errant tails or edges that might mistakenly pull on a joint....

I can get them nice and dry very quickly because the interior "sponge" retains any water not released during a good swift wringing....

I feel like the water I am cycling through the sponge keeps it cleaner....fresher....

and they come in that really boss color scheme.



Have you gurus of urethane ever tried my favorite sponge?

Maybe it's time you did........ :whistling jester


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

...that was sad..:sad:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> ...that was sad..:sad:


C'mon

It wasn't that bad.

(you were expecting a poem?)


----------



## Caro (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't know how much you were paying at Lowe's or how much you'd be willing to pay now, but if you need your fix you could order from Amazon. Quickie Sponge


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

So, your creative writing class was not helpful at all then?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> C'mon
> 
> It wasn't that bad.
> 
> (*you were expecting a poem?*)


You lead us there with "ode"... :whistling


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

KAP said:


> You lead us there with "ode"... :whistling


I see the error of my ways...

I oversold it. 

 

:sad:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Caro said:


> I don't know how much you were paying at Lowe's or how much you'd be willing to pay now, but if you need your fix you could order from Amazon. Quickie Sponge


I ordered 20 a few nights ago.

They just got here.

It's why I'm so chipper this Saturday morning.


----------



## Caro (Jul 22, 2015)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> I ordered 20 a few nights ago.
> 
> They just got here.
> 
> It's why I'm so chipper this Saturday morning.


I guess I should have figured it out by the brand spankin new sponge in the picture. Maybe I should start following the "no posting before first coffee is gone" rule.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I was expecting something in this vein:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jJ7S_U-_O0


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks good, (not bob) I haven't seen them. Are they one time use after urethane? 

I started looking for 24" microfiber dust mop. But if it's microfiber how would I see it? I'll probably get one for grout LVT.

Few minutes ago I found Ardex Feather Finish on Amazon, it was double cost of my supplier. I assumed everything on Amazon was cheaper. Guards up now!


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Looks good, (not bob) I haven't seen them. Are they one time use after urethane?
> 
> I started looking for 24" microfiber dust mop. But if it's microfiber how would I see it? I'll probably get one for grout LVT.
> 
> Few minutes ago I found Ardex Feather Finish on Amazon, it was double cost of my supplier. I assumed everything on Amazon was cheaper. Guards up now!


I used the last two that I had for at least 10 jobs.....at least. (maybe 20, I don't keep good track of these things)

The only thing that stopped me from using them was the fact that the sponge inside stopped bouncing back after a wring.

Amazon was my only option.
If I recall the original price at Lowe's, it was probably a buck a sponge cheaper.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I was going to head out for some carp on the fly rod....

but now I have to write this darn sponge poem.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Home Depot was first to carry Quickie brand, these bastards ought to get written authorization to stop carrying our staple products. 

They try to monopolize brands to our inconvenience.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> I was going to head out for some carp on the fly rod....
> 
> but now I have to write this darn sponge poem.


Here, I'll help...

Words that rhyme with sponge...

bunge, grunge, lunge, plunge, runge, younge


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Younge??????

Expunge 

Muskellunge 
(Trying hard to work that one in)


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks good to me. Where did you get them this time?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

aptpupil said:


> Looks good to me. Where did you get them this time?



Amazon

7...something a piece.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

So you just dropped 140+ on sponges? OK, you lost me there. Haha


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

aptpupil said:


> So you just dropped 140+ on sponges? OK, you lost me there. Haha


Heck yea. :thumbsup:

You never know when those callous sponge moguls are going to throw you a curveball.

It's part of my "system".

I live and die by my "system".

"The system never fails us, we .........fail the system"
BRG


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Sorry Bob (and BRG..... :whistling )...
> 
> That one's in the lead.
> 
> ...


Send it to the company....maybe they will start sponsoring CT. Ya never know.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Robie said:


> I thought it was concerning va-......nah, never mind.


So did I.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Reminds me too much of my ex-wife


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Why? Did she have hairy knuckles? :w00t:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Why? Did she have hairy knuckles? :w00t:


:laughing: no but she was certainly a sponge


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

you guys crack me up!


There once was a tile setter named Green,
who found some sponges that were keen.

When his sponges ran out, 
he began to pout.

Now what will I use to clean?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

olzo55 said:


> you guys crack me up!
> 
> 
> There once was a tile setter named Green,
> ...


Nice, a haiku.
We should expand this to the whole forum. Struble can start it off with a siding ditty. Those with some skillz could post a rap video.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

You guys are 8up. In a good way... Not necessarily a healthy way, but a good way. Thanks for making me laugh my ass off on a Sunday morning.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> You guys are 8up. In a good way... Not necessarily a healthy way, but a good way. Thanks for making me laugh my ass off on a Sunday morning.


Ditto!


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Ditto!


And here I saw you had commented and thought we were going to get a TNT original.

I...for one....am disappointed. :sad:

(You a rag man though....I get it)


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm now going to make it a routine to read my daily sponge poem.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> And here I saw you had commented and thought we were going to get a TNT original.
> 
> I...for one....am disappointed. :sad:
> 
> (You a rag man though....I get it)


I was going to say I ran into a similar situation and decided the MF'n rag was better than the MF'n sponge because you can get 8 wipes with the MF'n rag compared to the MF'n sponge, but I didn't want to get accused of starting an MF'n argument.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I was going to say I ran into a similar situation and decided the MF'n rag was better than the MF'n sponge because you can get 8 wipes with the MF'n rag compared to the MF'n sponge, but I didn't want to get accused of starting an MF'n argument.


Gangsta rap?

Okay...it's something.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Gangsta rap?


Goes quite well with his avatar. :laughing:


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

So I read about BRG's sponge 
Then decided I would take the plunge
Bought one, found it quite absorbent
And the price.......... not too exorbitant
Yes, this sponge does quite a job
Helps me clean up when I'm a slob
Leaves the tiles shimmering like glass
In short, this sponge kicks grout's a$$!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I feel like this could be an episode from Seinfeld


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Warren said:


> Nice, a haiku.
> We should expand this to the whole forum. Struble can start it off with a siding ditty. Those with some skillz could post a rap video.


Leave it to my wife to correct me, apparently that was a limerick and not a haiku.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Warren said:


> Leave it to my wife to correct me, apparently that was a limerick and not a haiku.


:thumbsup:

SpongeKu.

Look at me sponging,
No muss, no fuss, no lungeing,
Nor....muskellunging.

(rhyming optional.... In fact, a haiku sounds far more sophisticated without it. That's like a limeraku.)


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Spongeku 2

Capillary action ingesting scum
Clean lines extend to infinity
Tears of happiness abound


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Rio said:


> Spongeku 2
> 
> Capillary action ingesting scum
> Clean lines extend to infinity
> Tears of happiness abound



That Sir....
Is a PROPER Spongeku. 

I feel like I'm on Mt Fuji reclining amongst snow monkeys.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Rio said:


> Spongeku 2
> 
> Capillary action ingesting scum
> Clean lines extend to infinity
> Tears of happiness abound



Wait.....

Isn't 5-7-5 ("on"....syllables) the bedrock of proper Spongeku construction?

Hack. 

(Just checked.....modern haiku don't follow rigid "on" counts. 
I have brought shame upon my ancestors.)


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Wait.....
> 
> Isn't 5-7-5 ("on"....syllables) the bedrock of proper Spongeku construction?
> 
> ...


It's spelled Ridgid.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Wait.....
> 
> Isn't 5-7-5 ("on"....syllables) the bedrock of proper Spongeku construction?
> 
> ...


Well, the 5,7,5 WAS the bedrock of Spongeku but as you point out this has changed, as has Japan since Admiral Perry, and now the more streamlined 4,5,4 is not only accepted but oftentimes celebrated, along with McDonalds in Tokyo...........


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Every time I see this title... I think it is a poem by a feminist about her birth control.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> Every time I see this title... I think it is a poem by a feminist about her birth control.


Are you sayin this thread is "Spongeworthy"?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Rio said:


> Spongeku 2
> 
> Capillary action ingesting scum
> Clean lines extend to infinity
> Tears of happiness abound


Very elegant.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Tan streaks on the wall.
Microfiber wipe.
Customer happy.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

The best sponge right out of the bag,
wipes tile clean without any drag.

But the sponge is wetter 
so a towel is better.
Now he's on the rag.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

He said "I got them on Amazon for $7! I'm so smart" 

Then I showed him they're only $2. 

.
At Walmart.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

kiteman said:


> He said "I got them on Amazon for $7! I'm so smart"
> 
> Then I showed him they're only $2.
> 
> ...


Two whole dollars spent.

Tiny blue threads taint white grout.

Bitter is the taste.

(I'm a Spongeku traditionalist........)

(Dat ain't no QUICKIE sponge)


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, they're just for blue grout. Imean, it is walmart


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm thinking the trick to do a really good spongeku is first to learn to like Yoda, talk.


----------

